
Trump Stops Short of Quarantine Threat Against NY, NJ and CT - samizdis
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-stops-short-of-quarantine-threat-against-ny-nj-and-ct/ar-BB11QXsa
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/n54xO](https://archive.is/n54xO)

